# So the first great Indian civilisation died out. Or did it?



## Necsus

Buondì, WRF! Qualcuno mi può spiegare il significato di "Or did it?" alla fine della prima frase del narratore di questo documentario sull'India? Sarà sicuramente stupidissimo, ma io non ci arrivo...

MIKE PTC - So the first great Indian civilisation died out. *Or did it?* The mystery of the Indus cities is so tantalising and the differences with later Indian civilisation apparently so great, that its easy to think that there was major break in continuity of Indian civilisation.

Thanks!


----------



## stella_maris_74

"Oppure no?"


----------



## Necsus

Ah, sì? E perché non è in forma negativa?


----------



## stella_maris_74

Questo non saprei spiegartelo, di sicuro interverrà qualcuno più esperto di me in grammatica inglese, ma sono sicura del significato.
E' qualcosa tipo "Ma l'avrà fatto davvero?", meglio traducibile in italiano con "Oppure no?" con riferimento ovviamente all'azione che precede.


----------



## Necsus

Ah, capito. Grazie, dan!


----------



## VolaVer

E' una forma grammaticale sempre un po' ingannevole- chi parla sembra voler insinuare un dubbio sull'affermazione precedente e 'a sorpresa' la va invece a rafforzare con la frase successiva.
Quindi tradurrei: "Eccome! (se lo fece!)"


----------



## london calling

stella_maris_74 said:


> E' qualcosa tipo "Ma l'avrà fatto davvero?", meglio traducibile in italiano con "Oppure no?" con riferimento ovviamente all'azione che precede.


Esattamente. Prima l'affermazione: _E' così_. Poi, _O no_?

Un modo per piantare il seme del dubbio in chi legge/ascolta, per far capire che forse le cose non stanno veramente così, che forse anzi tu ne sai di più e che stai magari per svelare ciò che sai: così si crea un po' di suspense.

E' forse un documentario, Nexie?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

"Or + Aus (_non_ alla forma negativa)+ Pronome?" non chiede conferma, ma ribadisce piuttosto la convinzione, da parte del parlante, del grado di verità dell'enunciato che egli ha appena pronunciato. La cosa più vicina in italiano è, come ha detto Stella, "O no?". Ho scritto "più vicina" perché nella nostra lingua l'espressione fa pensare inevitabilmente -- data la presenza della negazione -- alla richiesta d'un qualche avallo da parte dell'interlocutore.

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## london calling

Esattamente l'opposto di quello che ho detto io, Giorgio!


----------



## stella_maris_74

Erm... qualcuno mi tolga l'atroce dubbio: ho detto una ca...stroneria _oppure no_?


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, lon.

Temo di sì, ma spero che restiamo amici lo stesso, eh?

Con stima.

GS


----------



## giovannino

Sono d'accordo con Stella e LC. Con "or did it?" si mette in dubbio quello che è stato appena detto nella frase precedente. E' un po' come dire "ma sarà andata davvero così?". Un esempio da Google: "Lee Harvey Oswald shot Kennedy. Or did he?".


----------



## Necsus

Okay. Grazie a tutti. In realtà questo significato è un po' curioso, perché nella prima parte del doc è stato raccontato come la civiltà della piana dell'Indo abbia effettivamente concluso il suo ciclo e le città siano state abbandonate. E il dubbio non può essere sul fatto che fosse la prima (grande civiltà), perché è appena stato detto che lo era. Ma tant'è.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Be', la frase dopo inizia con "_The mystery of the Indus cities is so tantalising..._"
Probabilmente non vi sono prove certe e nessuno sa cosa sia successo realmente, e in questo sta il dubbio, il "Ma sarà andata davvero così?" dell'"Or did it?".


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Okay. Grazie a tutti. In realtà questo significato è un po' curioso, perché nella prima parte del doc è stato raccontato come la civiltà della piana dell'Indo abbia effettivamente concluso il suo ciclo e le città siano state abbandonate. E il dubbio non può essere sul fatto che fosse la prima (grande civiltà), perché è appena stato detto che lo era. Ma tant'è.


E quindi torniamo a quello che ho detto io, sul fatto di creare un po' di suspense. Il dubbio rimane, no? La domanda finale implica che è arrivata forse nel presente qualcosa della vecchia civiltà, che non saranno le città, ovviamente.

A quando la 2° puntata del documentario, nexie?

Giorgio, of course we're still friends


----------



## Necsus

stella_maris_74 said:


> Be', la frase dopo inizia con "_The mystery of the Indus cities is so tantalising..._"
> Probabilmente non vi sono prove certe e nessuno sa cosa sia successo realmente, e in questo sta il dubbio, il "Ma sarà andata davvero così?" dell'"Or did it?".


Sì, capisco cosa intendi, ma lui sta sostenendo una teoria, anche se non vi sono prove certe, ed è un po' strano che poi la metta in discussione...



london calling said:


> E quindi torniamo a quello che ho detto io, sul fatto di creare un po' di suspense. Il dubbio rimane, no? La domanda finale implica che è arrivata forse nel presente qualcosa della vecchia civiltà, che non saranno le città, ovviamente.
> A quando la 2° puntata del documentario, nexie?


Occappa, forse ho capito. Vuoi dire che potrebbe non essere del tutto died out perché qualcosa (resti, oggetti o altro) le è sopravvissuto?

Francamente spero di non vedere la seconda puntata, è una rogna considerevole...!


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> Occappa, forse ho capito. Vuoi dire che potrebbe non essere del tutto died out perché qualcosa (resti, oggetti o altro) le è sopravvissuto? Sì, non fosse altro che il pensiero, la mentalità, il modo di vivere della precedente civiltà. Just guessing, of course.


----------



## Necsus

In questo caso potrebbe essere reso con "Quindi la prima grande civiltà indiana scomparve/è scomparsa. Ma forse non del tutto."
Aggio capito bene, giòggiò?


----------



## london calling

Necsus said:


> In questo caso potrebbe essere reso con "Quindi la prima grande civiltà indiana scomparve/è scomparsa. Ma forse non del tutto."
> Aggio capito bene, giòggiò?


Secondo me, è quello il senso ma, ti dico la verità, mi manterrei su un terreno più neutrale e utilizzerei il suggerimento di Stella: _Oppure no?_


----------



## VolaVer

Necsus said:


> Okay. Grazie a tutti. In realtà questo significato è un po' curioso, perché nella prima parte del doc è stato raccontato come la civiltà della piana dell'Indo abbia effettivamente concluso il suo ciclo e le città siano state abbandonate. E il dubbio non può essere sul fatto che fosse la prima (grande civiltà), perché è appena stato detto che lo era. Ma tant'è.


:S Mi sento un po' trasparente oggi... Comunque è per quello ^ che ho detto quello che ho detto e in questo caso tradurrei con:"Eccome!"


london calling said:


> Secondo me, è quello il senso ma, ti dico la verità, mi manterrei su un terreno più neutrale e utilizzerei il suggerimento di Stella: _Oppure no?_


"Oppure no?" non mi sembra neutrale perché pone il dubbio. 
Un "Che dite?" può essere neutrale.


----------



## Necsus

VolaVer said:


> :S Mi sento un po' trasparente oggi... Comunque è per quello ^ che ho detto quello che ho detto e in questo caso tradurrei con:"Eccome!"
> "Oppure no?" non mi sembra neutrale perché pone il dubbio.
> Un "Che dite?" può essere neutrale.


Oh, capita a tutti di trasparire, ogni tanto, don't worry.  Grazie, vola. In realtà non mi convince l'idea di passare dall'istillazione di un dubbio al suo opposto, perché non ci sono nella frase elementi nuovi, di conferma, che lo giustifichino. Francamente al momento sono più propenso a circoscrivere il dubbio, o meglio l'ipotesi, al fatto che siano scomparse anche tutte le tracce della civiltà in questione, come suggeriva LC. Ma non è detta l'ultima parola...


----------



## VolaVer

^   Ma come! Se già la frase seguente conferma l'ipotesi nella prima!

Va beh, scompaio da questo thread.


----------



## Necsus

Non colgo questa lettura... Comunque di fatto la scomparsa della civiltà non alcun ha bisogno di conferme, precedentemente è già stato detto e dimostrato che è avvenuta.


----------



## london calling

VolaVer said:


> ^   Ma come! Se già la frase seguente conferma l'ipotesi nella prima!
> 
> Va beh, scompaio da questo thread.


Non scomparire.....comunque, non mi va di spiegare ancora un'altra volta perché "Or did it?" si traduca con "oppure no?", basta!


----------



## stella_maris_74

VolaVer said:


> ^   Ma come! Se già la frase seguente conferma l'ipotesi nella prima!
> 
> Va beh, scompaio da questo thread.


 


Necsus said:


> Non colgo questa lettura... Comunque di fatto la scomparsa della civiltà non alcun ha bisogno di conferme, precedentemente è già stato detto e dimostrato che è avvenuta.



Sono d'accordo con Necsus 
E poi, "Or did it?", già solo per il fatto di essere interrogativa, non credo potrebbe esprimere la certezza esclamativa di un "Eccome!"


----------



## ValentinaF

Scusate la completa ignoranza, ma tradurre con un "Davvero/Veramente?" non funzionerebbe??


----------



## Necsus

ValentinaF said:


> Scusate la completa ignoranza, ma tradurre con un "Davvero/Veramente?" non funzionerebbe??


Be', diciamo che sarebbe un modo per non prendere posizione... 

PS: a proposito, volevo approfittare per chiedere a Jo perché secondo lei "Or did it?" andrebbe tradotto con "oppure no?"...


----------



## ValentinaF

Necsus said:


> Be', diciamo che sarebbe un modo per non prendere posizione...
> 
> PS: a proposito, volevo approfittare per chiedere a Jo perché secondo lei "Or did it?" andrebbe tradotto con "oppure no?"...



Appunto! Far sorgere il dubbio senza pronunciarsi con una "sentenza definitiva"! Il che non mi sembrerebbe così inappropriato qui!


----------



## Necsus

Vale, ripeto: a mio avviso non può sussistere il dubbio che la civiltà sia effettivamente finita, è un dato di fatto.


----------



## ValentinaF

Necsus said:


> Vale, ripeto: a mio avviso non può sussistere il dubbio che la civiltà sia effettivamente finita, è un dato di fatto.



Necsus, scusami, lo so che è un dato di fatto che sia scomparsa, ma come dicevano prima gli effetti possono sentirsi ancora oggi. Non si tratta quindi di contestare un fatto reale, ma di far riflettere il telespettatore se sia effettivamente e completamente così. Questo è il mio pensiero, of course!


----------



## Necsus

Certo. È anche il mio. Solo che, come dicevo, a mio avviso lo si fa capire meglio con qualcosa del tipo "ma forse non del tutto/completamente", appunto.


----------



## BarbaraLamb

Sonod'accordo con LC e Stella*, *si potrebbe dire anche:*

Ma e' proprio cosi'?* 
*E se non fosse proprio cosi'?*


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti.

Se andate a:


----------



## VolaVer

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> [...]In realtà non si chiede nessuna conferma o smentita all'interlocutore, ma si manifesta piuttosto una sorta di "afterthought" che funziona da caricatore semantico, dato che si forniscono elementi informativi per il _fine-tuning_ delle notizie date. [...]


Sei un grande, GS.

Edit: ma dov'è finito il tuo post?!...


----------



## london calling

La traduzione letterale fa schifo, nexie, come tu ben sai:

..died out. Or did it?
.._scomparve. O lo fece_?


Come sempre bisogna tradurre il concetto. Qui viene insinuato il dubbio che non sia del tutto finito, in qualche modo.

Ecco per esempio la frase che ha riportato Giovannino sopra:

_Lee Harvey Oswald shot Kennedy. Or did he?. _

E' esattamente la stessa cosa. Sappiamo tutti che Oswald era l'assasino di JFK, no? Eppure qui esprimono un dubbio, ossia sarà vero ma (forse) non ci credo. Anche qui _Oppure no?_, secondo me, esprime bene questo concetto.

Comunque, come cercavo di dire sopra, mi sa tanto di frase ad effetto utilizzato in certi documentari (avete presente quei documetari tipo "Voyager", sui "misteri" di questo mondo? Ovviamente, detto ciò so che molto probabilmente la roba che stai traducendo tu, nexie, è più seria... ). Una cosa che un documentario del genere potrebbe dire, sulla scia del "Codice da Vinci" e vari altri "studi" che sostengono che Gesù finse di morire, che gli avevano somministrato una sostanza particolare esistente già all'epoca e che la sua fu una morte apparente:

_Il nostro Signore morì sulla croce. Oppure no?
_
Mo' basta!


EDIT: Giorgio, è stato scritto da un madrelingua? O magari un italiano che pensa di conoscere la nostra lingua meglio di noi perché l'ha studiato e quindi secondo lui ha la stessa nostra sensibilità? Tu non hai idea delle stupidaggini che sento e che ho sentito dire dai prof. italiani d'inglese......e anche dei vari Beppe Severgnini, fini conoscitori (del c***o) della lingua inglese e del mondo britannico.....


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> Mo' basta!


Ahahah... Giò, ma davvero pensavi che volessi un'ennesima spiegazione? Scherzavo... 
Ma grazie, comunque!


----------



## BarbaraLamb

ValentinaF said:


> Scusate la completa ignoranza, ma tradurre con un "Davvero/Veramente?" non funzionerebbe??



LC l'ha spiegato benissimo, e Valentina mi piace anche la il tuo _veramente_.

Altri due attempts:

*Sara' veramente cosi'?*
*
E se cosi' non fosse?*


----------



## ValentinaF

Grazie del sostegno Barbara!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Vola.

E chi lo sa dove è finito il mio (parte del mio) post. E dire che ricordo bene d'averlo visto, tutto intero, bello (?) e stampato. Succedono anche cose un po' strane dopo il restyling. 
Sostanzialmente fornivo tre titoli d'articoli giornalistici da Google. Una volta letti, mi sono vieppiù convinto dell'opportunità di tradurre "Or is it?" (e tutte le varianti a seconda dell'ausiliare) con "O no?".
Naturalmente quello che può colpire la prima volta che si vede questo... che io stesso non saprei come chiamare... forse "free rejoinder", ci si rende conto della sua anomalia rispetto alla strutture delle altre tag question o question tag. Soprattutto qui abbiamo "Or is it" che segue una serie di asserzioni *affermative*.
Questo significa che la sintassi si incarica di segnalarci che siamo lontani da "Isn't it?" (e varianti).

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari amici, 

ho ritrovato i tre articoli, per quel che può servire.

GS


www.newscientist.com/.../mg19125710.900-whats-done-is-done133-*or-is-it*. html
www.giornaledibarganews.com/.../its-time-to-leave-afghanistan-*or-is-it*/ - 
Russia's doing great. _Or is it_? - The New York Times  -


----------



## london calling

Ci rinuncio. Fate quello che volete, credete quello che volete, state a sentire a chi volete. Se va avanti così  al forum non parteciperò più.


----------



## Necsus

london calling said:


> Ci rinuncio. Fate quello che volete, credete quello che volete, state a sentire a chi volete. Se va avanti così al forum non parteciperò più.


Londonuccia, non ti fare il sangue amaro... Ti ho dato ascolto (non solo) io, che ho fatto la domanda di apertura del thread, non ti basta?  E poi, per così poco vorresti privare il forum della tua insostituibile presenza? 

PS: quando vai un po' in vacanza?


----------



## wonderment

Necsus said:


> Non colgo questa lettura... Comunque di fatto la scomparsa della civiltà non alcun ha bisogno di conferme, precedentemente è già stato detto e dimostrato che è avvenuta.





Necsus said:


> In questo caso potrebbe essere reso con "Quindi la prima grande civiltà indiana scomparve/è scomparsa. Ma forse non del tutto."


Yes, I think so (considering what follows in the documentary). It’s not a clear-cut yes or no type of question. What is _not_ in doubt is the abandonment of the Harappan settlements and decline of their civilization. The doubt is this: Was there a sudden decisive break between the Harappan civilization and the later Indus civilization that replaced it? The great differences between them seem to suggest yes. This could happen with foreign invasion, say by an Aryan Indo-European tribe. Or was the decline and change more gradual, allowing for some continuity and transmission of Indus civilization over time as people moved eastward after the collapse of the Harappan settlements?


----------



## Necsus

Thanks a lot for your exhaustive confirmation, Wonder!


----------



## Einstein

Un commento tardivissimo:
Se io dicessi: "So the first great Indian civilisation died out. Or *didn't* it?", vorrebbe dire che io ne sono abbastanza convinto e invito chi non è d'accordo a farsi avanti. Il senso è diverso.


----------



## Necsus

Grazie, Einstein. Io in realtà di primo acchito avrei pensato il contrario.  Semplificando:

Or did it? = E così è scomparsa. Ma l'ha fatto (davvero)? => chi parla ne è sicuro ma vuole suscitare il dubbio in chi ascolta.
Or didn't it? = E così è scomparsa. O non l'ha fatto? => chi parla non ne è veramente sicuro, e il dubbio nasce a lui. 

Ma l'inglese non è l'italiano, ovviamente. ​


----------

